# Spider Bite Puppy



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

For those of you that read and saw the pictures in another thread I just want to give an update on the puppy that had the spider bite, her owner writes:

"Thanks to everyone who is continuing to send Dani good thoughts.
This is her wound progress after almost 3 wks of treatment. Doesn't it look better? Our newest worry was her right hind leg which she stopped putting any weight on and carried loosely this week. I was sure it was muscle or nerve damage, but the vet says she has some infection in that knee. He drew some fluid off, upped her antibiotics, recommended hot pack treatments 3X day and thinks she will be much better by next week. 
Dani just turned 6 wks old and has had a hard life so far, but she is totally resilient.
She is playing, running (on three legs mostly) and sounds like the Tazmanian Devil when any other dog approaches her rear end. The other dogs are all scared of her. It was funny to begin with, but I think I'm gonna have to get her under control a little, lol.
She is so spoiled that she pretty much howls when we put her down. After all I have had to do to her, she still loves me and her tail wags ninety miles per hour when I come to get her.
She is truly a little miracle and we think she is the cutest puppy ever.
In reference to the recent string of posts about vets taking advantage of caring owners, my vet is absolutely the best ever. We have had 4 or 5 visits for this bite and it has cost me a total of $58.00 so far. How spectacular is that? He is totally amazed at Dani's progress and truly loves his patients."

What a changes since the last photo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

So glad she is doing better. Poor puppy is on her way to a great recovering.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - the improvement is amazing. Little Dani sounds like a spitfire!

Thank you for sharing the update and the new picture too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sandi, I missed thread entirely and I am so sorry to hear about Dani's predicament. I wish her a speedy and healthy recovery!

Your post could not have been more timely. Just this morning I found a large furry scary looking black- brown spider where Benji and Lizzie usually play. Until now I had never thought of dangers of spider bites. I need to be more watchful.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh wow, poor puppy. I have so much catching up to do but I am so happy to hear the little Dani is on her way to recovery.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dani is making a great recovery. What a spirit that puppy has. 

Poornima, if it's a wolf spider you saw, I don't think they are as dangerous as they look. The small black spiders though.....I always worrry about those as I never get close enough to see if they are black widows or something equally vicious. I simply squash them as quickly as I can!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I am glad to read this, do they think the skin will grow back and eventually fur? That still looks so horrible but thank goodness she is on the mend!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!!! I did not see the original posting, that still looks pretty sore to me! That poor baby!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I missed the original post too but if this is the improved version of the bite it must have been quite awful, poor baby. You're lucky to have such a caring vet and great care. I hope she continues on her way to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad that Dani is feeling so much better! The old picture was horrible, but even this one makes me sick just looking at it. I can't imagine how much pain the poor puppy was in.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If any of you want to see the original pictures, they are in the topic called "Freak Accidents". *Warning: they are pretty graphic.* I was sick the day I viewed them and I literally vomited after seeing the pictures. (I am not normally that sensitive, but since I was already sick and seeing such a young puppy with a wound like that, it was just too much at the time.)


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Poor little puppy! 

I am so glad she's doing better! What an improvement!

That is one great aspect of living in the city. In the 4 years I have been a city dweller I have never seen a bug in our condo. Never! I am sure there are spiders and other bugs but we live in a brand new building and the window and door seals are very tight. I read that brown recluse spiders can be found in closets and other dark areas in the home. We are such neat freaks I actually dust in my closets too LOL, hope it keeps the little buggers out!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad to hear that little Dani is doing much better!!!!! Kudo's to your vet!!!!! It sounds like she is a little spitfire!!!!! Give her some belly rubs form us!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda, the hair seems to be coming in as the hole heals.

Kimberly thanks for posting and the warning on the original thread, I was going to do it but just got caught up in work.

For those that did not see the original thread this was a Brown Recluse spider bite.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh my.....how disturbing is that??? I am so glad the sweet baby is recovering! Those brown recluse spider bites are scary. I guess I had missed that thread....Kimberly sorry you were sick.....I can see how that sight would not be good on a queazy stomach!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh my.....how disturbing is that??? I am so glad the sweet baby is recovering! Those brown recluse spider bites are scary. I guess I had missed that thread....Kimberly sorry you were sick.....I can see how that sight would not be good on a queazy stomach!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I just saw the original pictures. That poor puppy and owner. I could not imagine something that horrible on my pup. 

Sadly I had to deal with an infection like that (MRSA Staph) with my son, but he understood what was happening to him, and we could deal with it. That poor little baby doesnt understand!! Oh my, Sandi you must tell them that we send so many kisses, and hugs and thankful thoughts that it now looks so "good"!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

That poor little puppy! I can see why you got sick, Kimberly. What a horrible thing to happen. I'm glad it looks like the sweet little girl is recovering.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh my lord! That's one vicious wound and I can't begin imagine how painful it must have been for the puppy. 

Susan, I don't know what a brown spider looks like but this one looked like Tarantula, very furry, the mid-body portion was black-brown and the legs were silver, black brown with lots of hair. Really scary looking. Reptiles and insects make me very nervous.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

That looks soooo much better. Glad this pup is on the mend.
This especially freaks me out, because this weekend dh found and killed two brown recluse spiders in our garage!! 
He was building me a bench, and while working in there he moved some stuff around and found the first. Kind of stunned it, then brought it in and put it on the counter :frusty:
We looked up pics and sure enough, that's what it was. 
Five mins later, he's yelling that he sees another AND some eggs. 
Sigh..not what I wanted, or needed to hear. My kids are always in there getting into boxes of toys that we store out there. No longer!
We have about 8 neighbor kids in our front yard right now, and I've given orders that NOBODY goes in the garage. 
Course, I know that means they're probably in the house, too.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

OMG! That poor little baby, and in the worst place too. Geesh! I never saw the original post. Thank you Kimberly for adding that in here. Im happy to hear the baby is doing much better. Spiders can be so nasty! Im allergic to them and it's always the little tiny ones that cause the most damage for me and the pain lasts for a good week. So watch out for all of them!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Little Dani's story is in the Our Havanese Magazine - March/April Issue
Very touching story. So glad little Dani is our her road to recovery!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I bumpted this up to give everyone an update. This is copied from another web site.


I am bursting with pride to announce that WyHaven's Million Dollar Baby aka Dani aka Spider Butt went WB and BOS both days in Starkville, MS this weekend. Both days were majors and this makes Ms. Dani a CHAMPION!
This little girl is a fighter and a testament to all Havanese' temperaments.
Thanks to Daddy Splash and Mommy Krystal for giving us this little wonder.
Also, thanks to all my friends in the SMHC for being so supportive and helping to make our major in Starkville.
We had a blast!
Cathy


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea Dani. I missed the original thread but just went back and read it. Ay Cararumba! That is one nasty bite.

FYI:

This is a recluse spider. They are very dangerous to people and animals. Do a google picture search and you can see what I mean. Not pretty.










This is a black widow spider. Along with the recluse, they are the two most dangerous spiders in North America.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I bumpted this up to give everyone an update. Cathy


That's amazing. I remember watching all the updates on her from right after the bite. Thanks so much for the update!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I got to meet sweet Dani at the Nationals last year, what a cutie!
So exciting that she got her championship!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Bless Dani's heart!*

Are those spiders found everywhere in the US?

How scary.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor Dani! I'm sorry I missed the original thread. I'm so glad she's making a good recovery and has someone to give her tlc! What a lot for a little puppy to go through.
Gina


----------

